# Share your granulifera viv's please



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Working on a new viv for a pair of granulifera and was hoping some of you with previous breeding success can give me a few pointers. Just want to make sure I don't need anything added or removed. The center piece is manzanita and has 5 broms and 14 film cups attached. There are 6 or 8 more film cups in the leaf litter. The brom on the right is HUGE. the tank itself is about 36"x20"x20". There is philodendron attached to the background that will fill in over time. It is heavily seeded with microfauna. Any advice from those of you who work with them?
Thanks,


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a pair of Barus in a 18 x 20 x 24 TetraFauna. I'm not 100% certain on the dimensions but it's darn close. I have a lot of brooms and only about 3 film canisters in the tank. They have deposited eggs twice on the tip of the brooms. I think the first batch was not successful but maybe the second time around they will get it right.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think you did a good job. Keep us updated.
(Gorgeous your viv, Coqui, congrats)


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you, I'm trying.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'll post pics as it grows in. I'm not concerned with the way it looks right now as I know how these things fill in over time. Once the fittonia fills in on the floor and the philo on the background it will be pretty full. I am mostly concerned with details in egg and tad depo spots. Do they seem to prefer to lay higher up or closer to the floor? Do they lay on leaves? If so, large leaves, small overlapped leaves, underside of leaves? On glass? How similar are they in their habits to pumilio? Has anyone noticed if they prefer lower lighting levels? Really wet? On the drier side? Cooler/hotter? Just would like to know conditions of those who have been sucessful and try and get some ideas to tweak this thing to be as granny friendly as possible 

On a side note, can anyone ID the plant I have mounted to the sphag moss on the manzanita branch?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Brian, I've attached some photos of some of my non-pumilio Oophaga vivs. They don't house granulifera but still may be of some help. I think one of the keys to these guys is to provide a large amount of structure in the form of woodwork and follow up with some big-leafed plants. Mine tend to lay on the plants in the mid-area of the tank but have deposited to cans on the ground and broms in the mid to upper reaches. Typical PDF conditions should be fine for them for most of the year, though the Pacific side seems to go through wet/dry seasons. I would keep that in mind as far as misting goes. If there are dark regions in the tank, normal lighting has worked for me (I used either dual T8s or LEDs). Again, these conditions are not-granulifera specific, but I think they should translate well to that species. 

Your plant is Cissus discolor.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Spaff. I have a small alocasia that would be a good fit for a large leaf plant that I will add tonight. I appreciate you sharing some pics of your vivs. It seems rare for people to share their obligate vivarium photos. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

Brian, here's my quepos viv


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's a habitat shot: they seemed to prefer the axils of Heliconia and similar species of plants. The only bromeliads were way up in the trees or laying sideways as windfall on the substrate. But, obviously, there are limitations as to what can be done in smaller enclosures to recreate that.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, this is the 2nd clutch I have found so far. The first was only 3 eggs but they were no good. This one is huge! A few of them look good this time. We'll see how this turns out.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Good luck, Brian. I had the same thing happen to me. The first clutch went no where but the second clutch were transported. A little over a week from egg to tadpole.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Very nice Coqui.


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

Spaff said:


> Brian, I've attached some photos of some of my non-pumilio Oophaga vivs. They don't house granulifera but still may be of some help. I think one of the keys to these guys is to provide a large amount of structure in the form of woodwork and follow up with some big-leafed plants. Mine tend to lay on the plants in the mid-area of the tank but have deposited to cans on the ground and broms in the mid to upper reaches. Typical PDF conditions should be fine for them for most of the year, though the Pacific side seems to go through wet/dry seasons. I would keep that in mind as far as misting goes. If there are dark regions in the tank, normal lighting has worked for me (I used either dual T8s or LEDs). Again, these conditions are not-granulifera specific, but I think they should translate well to that species.
> 
> Your plant is Cissus discolor.


Spaff- what's the name of the brom in the last two photos?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Vriesea erythrodactylon


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Just a little update. Caught the female picking up a little one last night! They have been laying but this was the first time I got to see this.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Great shot, Good Luck


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well I know this is probably not important at this point since you have success but when I saw these in the wild, the males were calling from very high points, 6 or 7 feet in the air on exposed branches or tree trunks. If I were to setup a viv for these, I would make sure to have a very high, exposed branch or structure for the males to call from.

Pretty neat little frogs. Glad to see there is a lot of success with these now vs. years ago.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Brian,

Here is my rather utilitarian Osa Grannie tank. Its embarrassing because, yes I still have the exo background in it, but I had to set it up quickly--three years ago now. Slapped some epiweb panels on it and inserted some film canisters in it and it works well. I also left a bunch of pothos in the upper back corner of the 36"x18"x18" exo for privacy and the two females seem to appreciate it. The male is usually out front on the small brom and cork tube. 

I don't really monitor the film canisters as I should, and I've only had juvies morph out of broms. I have one Vriesea and a "regular" neo sp. brom. Its interesting that I 've seen a post stating that in nature the grannies compete with pumilio for small broms, but the "Professional Breeder Series Posion Frogs" by Schmidt and Henkel suggests using bigger broms. I was blessed to get four juvies morph out this July, and two were from each type of brom.

I haven't seen the 1:2 trio transport, but they seem to lay eggs on the sides of little 3 oz cups that are intended as a water source. They lay them right above the water line and then the clutches slip into the water and perish. After a few years though, it looks like they have found other suitable egg laying sites, although I'm uncertain where. They also still sometimes lay on the sides of cups. 

Only other observation is that they do seem seasonal, with most breeding activity in spring. 

Its great that yours settled in so fast--a testament to your skills. 

Cheers,
Aaron



Male--he is very bold. His name is "2012". The females are named "Summer" and "Vacation". Good thing my wife never asked what their names were...



New morphs, I pulled them for a grow-out and for monitoring.


----------

